# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Διασταυρώσεις μεταξύ λευκ. κυρίαρχων και λευκ. υπολειπόμενων

## xXx

*Γενικότερα στους πίνακες όπου παρατηρούνται ποσοστά για παράδειγμα 25% ή 50% ή 100% κλπ δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις διασταυρώσεις (δεν υπάρχει παράγοντας θνησιμότητας). Σε αντίθεση με αυτό, όπου στους πίνακες φαίνονται ποσοστά κλασματικά για παράδειγμα 1/3 ή 1/6 ή 1/12 υπεισέρχεται πάντα παράγοντας θνησιμότητας και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται.*


*ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ (2 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl+ = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ

ΛΕΥΚΑ (4 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL/bl+/bl+ = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ
BL+/BL/bl+/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ
BL+/BL+/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ’’
BL+/BL/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟΥ’’


Οι υπόλοιποι τρεις δυνατοί γονότυποι εξαιρούνται BL/BL/bl/bl, BL/BL/bl+/bl και BL/BL/bl+/bl+ , αφού η παρουσία του BL γονιδίου 2 φορές είναι θανατηφόρα.*

----------

